# How to remove tart from Tart Pan?



## sassy (Oct 24, 2006)

This past weekend I tried a recipe for Pumpkin Banana Mousse Tart using a tart pan for the first time.  As I usually prefer cooking to baking, this turned out surprising well!  I'm just wondering if there is a trick to getting the tart out of the pan in one piece.  I slid a knife between the crust and the bottom but is there an easier way?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 24, 2006)

Hmm - the only tart pan I have has a removable bottom so you sort of "push" the tart out upside down.

The only thing I can think of in your situation would be a goodly amount of greasing before putting the crust into the pan.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 24, 2006)

Could you line the pan with parchment paper?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 24, 2006)

As Breezy mentioned - was the bottom of your tart pan removeable?  If it was and you still had problems maybe placing a cut piece of parchment paper there would help.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 24, 2006)

IF you are using a ceramic tart pan, it won't have a removable bottom, and you are intended to serve the tart right out of the pan.  For the metal ones with removable bottoms, I've never had any problems, but if you have a little sticking, a quick rap with a knife handle should loosen the crust.


----------



## sassy (Oct 24, 2006)

My pan does have a removeable bottom.  Parchment paper . . . of course . . . that would work swell.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Toots (Oct 24, 2006)

Another trick I do is I put the cooling tart on a large one lb. can of something (tomatoes) and when its cooled, I slip off the sides by pulling them down to the counter.  I use parchment paper to slide the bottom right out from under the tart.

would you be a dear and post the pumpkin banana mousse tart recipe?


----------



## sassy (Oct 24, 2006)

Toots-
Like the tomato can idea - will definately try that on my next tart.
The recipe is Ina Garten's so I cannot take credit.  If you go online to the Food Network I'm sure you can pull it up.  I REALLY enjoy her recipes because you don't have to make any adjustments.  Be sure to try this tart recipe - it's yummy!


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 24, 2006)

The only thing that I can think of is spraying Pam on the inside and bottom of the pan.

I wonder if they make Tart Pans with teflon coating.  I am not much of a baker but I try to use teflon pots and pans as much as possible.


----------



## mjohnson (Oct 27, 2006)

I bake all the time, as some previous answers quted you can use parchment paper, or use cooking spray coating well.


----------

